# 15th Annual El Cheapo Sheepshead Tournament



## ElCheapoJax (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Pensacola! I hate to just post up like this, but while researching our 2012 tournament I saw a couple of you post about going so just thought I'd share...

The 15th Annual El Cheapo Sheepshead Tournament will be held February 21st at the Mayport Boat ramp. We have over $100,000 in cash and prizes with a boat, motor and trailer for 1st, 2nd AND third place! Prizes are awarded for 15 places in the general as well as the junior tournament, and there are over a dozen bonus prize opportunities. There are over $25,000 worth of raffle prizes that will be raffled off at the awards ceremony. 

Check out starts at 6:30 am, fishing starts at 7:00 amthere is a mandatory Captains meeting Friday night, February 20th at 7:30 pm. Entry fee is $100, Junior angler registration is only $10. Registration closes at 7:00pm on February 20th, online registration closes at midnight on Wednesday the 18th. Weigh in opens at 1:00pm and closes at 4:00pm. 


Anyone can come to either the Captains meeting where we will have El Cheapo gear, raffle prizes and the South In Your Mouth food truck, or the awards ceremony where we will have lots more raffle prizes, fresh fried fish dinners, South In Your Mouth will be back, and there will be LOTS of fish stories! Weigh in and fish dinners start at 1:00, fish fry closes at 4:30...awards will be around 5:00.

This is our biggest fundraiser of the year and helps us continue our mission to build and enhance the artificial reefs offshore, as well as support local non profits like Hook the Future and TISIRI. You can download an entry form at Jacksonville Offshore Sport Fishing Club - Home or register online. 

Captains meeting, weigh in and awards ceremony are free! There are 500 captains buckets and 200 junior angler bags...we have exceeded 450 entries in this tournament, sign up now to be sure you get yours! Please like us on Facebook and/or Instagram...that is the best way for me to answer questions!


----------

